# Furpiles at furcons



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 21, 2012)

I saw videos of it at almost every fur con, it looks silly and fun, but I want to know what they are and how you do it.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2012)

1. Lie down.
2. Get comfortable.
3. Successfully invite other furs who will repeat these steps.

Try doing it in the middle of a hallway, they're sure to love you for it. :V


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 21, 2012)

:|


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't like my suit touching dirty hotel floors.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2012)

AlphaRad35 said:


> I saw videos of it at almost every fur con, it looks silly and fun, but I want to know what they are and how you do it.



They had one at AC in the front lobby of the Westin.

They probably still do.

The one time I was there, there were like 100+ suiters on top of one another.

This random lady going to the Fish Market there gave me a look like "please help me..."  It was fucking hilarious.


----------



## moonlightserenity (Sep 22, 2012)

Ricky said:


> The one time I was there, there were like 100+ suiters on top of one another.



I'm trying to picture what that would look like..... How crushed were the people on the bottom?


----------



## Dokid (Sep 22, 2012)

honestly...I wouldn't want to be that close to people who I don't know :/


----------



## Ricky (Sep 22, 2012)

Dokid said:


> honestly...I wouldn't want to be that close to people who I don't know :/



It seems cute and fun until you realize the person on top of you is probably some old neckbeard.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 22, 2012)

Ricky said:


> It seems cute and fun until you realize the person on top of you is probably some old neckbeard.



Exactly. That's why...If I ever were to do such a thing it would be with a group of friend I knew rather than a people who I don't know.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2012)

Is this like some sort of fursuit orgy that doesn't involve penetration?

Honestly, that sounds even worse.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 22, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Is this like some sort of fursuit orgy that doesn't involve penetration?



I think they were rubbing each other which helps explain that lady's expression...

So nothing real bad but I'm sure a few get excited and -


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2012)

Ricky said:


> So nothing real bad but I'm sure a few get excited and -



... and people have to go home and cut off the crusty fur.


----------



## Foxfur31 (Sep 22, 2012)

i think some people might suffocate if they are at the bottom...


----------



## Dokid (Sep 22, 2012)

Saliva said:


> ... and people have to go home and cut off the crusty fur.



Or burn it with fire.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 23, 2012)

Never any at my local con, that I can recall xD Mind you I was drunk for most of it.


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 23, 2012)

That awkward moment when the furpile disperses and there is a dirty diaper left behind


----------



## Dokid (Sep 23, 2012)

Rotsala said:


> That awkward moment when the furpile disperses and there is a dirty diaper left behind



Did that actually happen once?


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if that has ever happened but there have been several instances of dirty diapers being found just lying somewhere during a fur con


----------



## Dokid (Sep 23, 2012)

Rotsala said:


> I'm not sure if that has ever happened but there have been several instances of dirty diapers being found just lying somewhere during a fur con



Oh... sometimes.... People can be disgusting.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2012)

Rotsala said:


> I'm not sure if that has ever happened but there have been several instances of dirty diapers being found just lying somewhere during a fur con



Why am I not surprised?

I usually hear stories of cleaning services finding them all over the place after AC.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 23, 2012)

Those poor, poor cleaning people.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 23, 2012)

Rotsala said:


> I'm not sure if that has ever happened but there have been several instances of dirty diapers being found just lying somewhere during a fur con


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2012)

Rotsala said:


> I'm not sure if that has ever happened but there have been several instances of dirty diapers being found just lying somewhere during a fur con



There's at least a handful of people in that pile wearing diapers.

I don't know why that shit crosses over so much but there are a ton of DL furries for some reason.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> There's at least a handful of people in that pile wearing diapers.
> 
> I don't know why that shit crosses over so much but there are a ton of DL furries for some reason.



DL?

Also this thread will forever remind me to think twice before hugging a fursuit.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2012)

Dokid said:


> DL?



diaper lover


----------



## Dokid (Sep 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> diaper lover



Oh...well....ew...


----------



## Aden (Sep 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> The one time I was there, there were like 100+ suiters on top of one another.



I see the furries are still busy at work on finding a way to weaponize body odor


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2012)

Rotsala said:


> I'm not sure if that has ever happened but there have been several instances of dirty diapers being found just lying somewhere during a fur con



It's bad enough they're fucking adults wearing diapers (without the absolute need to). But just discarding used ones in a public place without a care in the world is fucking far beyond redeemable. Sub-human scumfucks like that should be executed.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2012)

Aden said:


> I see the furries are still busy at work on finding a way to weaponize body odor



It doesn't seem like much of a weapon when they are rolling around in it...

I think it's funny how most fursuiters go through a bottle of Fabreeze at a con as if that help keep them clean.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> It doesn't seem like much of a weapon when they are rolling around in it...
> 
> I think it's funny how most fursuiters go through a bottle of Fabreeze at a con as if that help keep them clean.



Eck..why not just some fabric safe disinfectent and then maybe a little fabreeze to make it smell nice?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 25, 2012)

I use anti microbial fabreeze and a small fan i set my head on to dry it out.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Eck..why not just some fabric safe disinfectent and then maybe a little fabreeze to make it smell nice?



Why not just wear the same dirty ass clothes all the time and spray a bit of Lysol every now and then?

I don't think I would worry about getting an infection as much as it would just make me feel gross if I was in a suit I knew was dirty but smells like Fabreeze.

I've never worn mine so long I've had to worry about that though.

The really hardcore fursuiters wear wet suits underneath.  That's a pretty good idea.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 25, 2012)

I wear underarmour.  It feels real nice and it keeps me hella cool. I never suit for more than a few hours at a time.  Oh and I wear skullcap and a bandana with the fursuit head to keep as much sweat out of it as possible.  When I store it I put lavender dryer sheets in everything.  So not only am I purple, I smell like it too! XD People always compliment me on how my suit smells so good, lol.


----------

